# Best Homemade Tools >  Extra low profile milling clamps

## Raytonian

Randy Richard's post on YouTube inspired me to go further, making even lower profile clamps for not only just being able to clamp ridiculously thin stock to the bed but in addition to that, totally disappear into the T-slot when not needed. They are so low, they can be pushed to the other side of the table, under the vise when you're desperate enough. The clamped stock shown is 3mm plate which is probably less than practical.
While my modification of Randy's version is not to his level of detail, with my method, there's no need for slotting the toggles as the pins allow the clamping bolts to swivel to the clamping angle.
My dimensions are for the Bridgeport table and will of course have to be adapted for different slot dimensions. Bolt lengths are to be decided upon in practice and cut to optimum lengths.

My sincere apologies if this was already done before as I've never seen it anywhere before and was to me, an original idea in my small world of reference.
So please don't post if it already exists.
Great fun to all of you who happens to find it useful!!

  
  
Low profile clamp.PDF

----------

asterix (Sep 19, 2021),

bilbo88 (Jan 21, 2022),

BuffaloJohn (Sep 18, 2021),

Christophe Mineau (Sep 15, 2021),

cognitdiss (Sep 14, 2021),

Dimsa (Sep 20, 2021),

DIYSwede (Sep 15, 2021),

flyfr8rs (Sep 20, 2021),

Home-PC (Sep 17, 2021),

Jon (Sep 14, 2021),

jpmacdowell (Sep 22, 2021),

kboy0076 (Sep 19, 2021),

metric_taper (Sep 19, 2021),

Moldyjim (Sep 15, 2021),

nova_robotics (Sep 18, 2021),

Saltfever (Sep 15, 2021),

schuylergrace (Sep 15, 2021),

Sleykin (Sep 14, 2021),

techcollect (Sep 20, 2021),

that_other_guy (Oct 1, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 23, 2021),

uv8452 (Sep 16, 2021),

WmRMeyers (Sep 15, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Raytonian! We've added your Low Profile Milling Clamps to our Clamps category,
as well as to your builder page: Raytonian's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Low Profile Milling Clamps
 by Raytonian

tags:
milling, clamp

----------


## Christophe Mineau

Great idea, thanks for sharing ! 
What's the use of the through hole on the rounded end of the claw ?
What angles did you give to the other end ?

----------


## Saltfever

"How low can you go"  :Smile:  . . . I think you have won! I have never seen anything that can _totally disappear into the T-slot when not needed._ Thanks for posting a great idea.

PS: are the thru holes the pivot point for rounding the ends?

----------

WmRMeyers (Sep 15, 2021)

----------


## WmRMeyers

> Randy Richard's post on YouTube inspired me to go further, making even lower profile clamps for not only just being able to clamp ridiculously thin stock to the bed but in addition to that, totally disappear into the T-slot when not needed. They are so low, they can be pushed to the other side of the table, under the vise when you're desperate enough. The clamped stock shown is 3mm plate which is probably less than practical.
> While my modification of Randy's version is not to his level of detail, with my method, there's no need for slotting the toggles as the pins allow the clamping bolts to swivel to the clamping angle.
> My dimensions are for the Bridgeport table and will of course have to be adapted for different slot dimensions. Bolt lengths are to be decided upon in practice and cut to optimum lengths.
> 
> My sincere apologies if this was already done before as I've never seen it anywhere before and was to me, an original idea in my small world of reference.
> So please don't post if it already exists.
> Great fun to all of you who happens to find it useful!!



I'm going to have to see if I can miniaturize these. My milling machines are all desktop devices, with the largest being quite a bit smaller than a Bridgeport. A 5/8" T-nut is about twice as large as is needed, and maybe more.

Bill

----------


## Raytonian

Exactly that. I had to make use of the hole because my rotary table's back plate (bought second hand) is totally out of true which rendered it useless. Still on the cards as a future project, bringing it up to standard.

----------

Christophe Mineau (Sep 15, 2021),

Saltfever (Sep 16, 2021)

----------


## Raytonian

The angles are indicated in the attached PDF file.

----------

Christophe Mineau (Sep 15, 2021),

that_other_guy (Oct 1, 2021),

WmRMeyers (Sep 15, 2021)

----------


## Raytonian

> Great idea, thanks for sharing ! 
> What's the use of the through hole on the rounded end of the claw ?
> What angles did you give to the other end ?



My previous attempt to reply went somewhere and I'd just like to confirm that the through hole was a guide for manually shaping the outside radius on the claw. The angles are indicated on the PDF drawing. (bottom of the pictures.

----------


## Christophe Mineau

> My previous attempt to reply went somewhere and I'd just like to confirm that the through hole was a guide for manually shaping the outside radius on the claw. The angles are indicated on the PDF drawing. (bottom of the pictures.



Yes , it's OK, I didn't see the pdf at first sight 
Great work !
Christophe

----------


## Raytonian

I'm really surprised and very much appreciate the number of 'thank you's' I received and which are still coming in.
Thanks to YOU guys!

----------


## WmRMeyers

> I'm really surprised and very much appreciate the number of 'thank you's' I received and which are still coming in.
> Thanks to YOU guys!



You met a need a bunch of us have. More than one, really. Versatile hold-down, Check! Low profile, Check. Doesn't eat a lot of table space, Check! Easy to make without a fully equipped shop, Check!

Of course we like it!

Bill

----------

Christophe Mineau (Sep 23, 2021)

----------


## Raytonian

Thanks Bill, there are already some thoughts for modification that you or who-else might have, by now, considered.
Like, adding springs for holding up the tips for easy reach but it would defy the object of keeping them out of the way and the secondly some strip or shoe to protect the bottom of the T-slot from damage. 
Truth is, clamps like those will only be needed for special conditions. Not your everyday run of the mill utensil. 
Much appreciated!

----------

